
The suddenly hot job market for workers over 50 - brightsize
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/20/the-suddenly-hot-job-market-for-workers-over-50.html
======
readams
This is a sign the economy is nearing full employment when previously
marginalized workers are suddenly treated well. In fact we may already be at
employment numbers that past what economists would call a sustainable full
employment rate. We should expect higher wage growth and higher inflation in
the short term.

~~~
justonepost
Or, maybe, gasp companies are realizing that senior guidance is particularly
important amongst all these self-entitled millennials.

~~~
spike021
>senior guidance is particularly important amongst all these self-entitled
millennials.

Probably not great to generalize "millennials".

~~~
justonepost
Probably not great to say over 50 are Marginalized

------
justonepost
"Many boomers facing retirement want to work because they fear they don't have
enough money for retirement." \- shouldn't this increase the unemployment
rate?

------
virtuexru
Ah the American Dream; continuing to work until near-death instead of enjoying
life on this planet.

~~~
sparrish
You're assuming they aren't enjoying working. I tried not working, it was
boring. I'd rather be productive.

~~~
mod
You're assuming if you're not working, you're not productive.

I have hobbies like woodworking, gardening, homesteading, camping. Many of
those are productive, and I'm seldom bored.

It's also okay to enjoy your work, of course.

~~~
the-dude
He is assuming if you are working, you are productive. That is the problem.

~~~
sparrish
I'm assuming that if you're getting paid, you must be producing something of
value. It may not be something everyone values but somebody values what you're
doing enough to pay you.

